# ATX 12V 2X4 extension



## kennebell347

I have a Antec Nine Hundred two case. The cable from my psu to 2x4 power connector doesnt reach when i try to hide it under the motherboard tray. I'm trying to find if I can get an extension for it.

This is a similar motherboard and that is the plug highlighted:







[/IMG]

I found this on newegg:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812198024&cm_re=atx_12v-_-12-198-024-_-Product






Will this work to extend the wire so that I can hide it? Thanks.


----------



## Matthew1990

Yes.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Why wouldn't you use an 8 pin extension?


----------



## kennebell347

i didnt find that. thanks


----------

